# Stink bugs



## Joe F (Jan 27, 2008)

I've had a few stink bugs in the house recently (not too many). I think they are in my attic, what is the best way to kill them, boric acid?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

boric acid is good for most insect pests, yes. i'd try that first, as it's cheap and safe.

DM


----------



## Joe F (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks DM, I'll give it a try.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

no problem!
FWIW, i'm spraying all the bays in my new walls just as a precaution, that stuff is good for over 20 years! 
if you have kids and/or pets, don't apply it anywhere they can get at it. a 100% safe alternative is diatomaceous earth, it does pretty much the same thing, but by abrasion, not poison. it's great for flea control as well! we get it at a local health food store.

DM


----------



## Joe F (Jan 27, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> no problem!
> FWIW, i'm spraying all the bays in my new walls just as a precaution, that stuff is good for over 20 years!
> if you have kids and/or pets, don't apply it anywhere they can get at it. a 100% safe alternative is diatomaceous earth, it does pretty much the same thing, but by abrasion, not poison. it's great for flea control as well! we get it at a local health food store.
> 
> DM


I'll have to make sure and put some behind the walls in my basement before the drywall goes up.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Borate compunds are good for some mold prevention as well. Try to find some stuff called Tim-Bor. Kills mold, fungi and bugs.


----------

